# Fire Department Airpack Tanks for CO2?



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I am a member of the local volunteer fire company and have access to several old tanks from our outdated airpacks. Just wondering if anyone ever thought, heard or know of someone that has used something like this for thier CO2 tank?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe on another thread Simpte said he used an old fire extiguisher. I'm not for sure though.


----------

